# The Bullfrog, OTT TopSlot



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey Slingshot friends, 
This time I came up with a very handy small sized frame that shoots so well as a normal sized frame. 
Normaly I prefer flat Tips, but I want to use this as a Speedshooting frame... Anyway here it comes...


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Ooh, I really like that one!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice! What are the components in that beauty?


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Einfach nur super!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks amazing


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Gorgeous piece. What is a speedshooting frame?


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

wbrazell said:


> Nice! What are the components in that beauty?


Thank you. 
The core is made out of phenolhartgewebe (something similar as G 10) and it's scaled with Spalted beech.


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

rosco said:


> Gorgeous piece. What is a speedshooting frame?


I like Speedshooting a lot. And I like the tips in that way, because it open the Band easyer to get the bb in the pouch.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a beauty!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Cool! That spalted beech is something else!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

That speed you get is very impressive. Love to know more, no pressure......but love to know more.....

????????


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

That is nice buddy!! I'm gonna have to get me one of those eventually!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

rosco said:


> That speed you get is very impressive. Love to know more, no pressure......but love to know more.....


no problem. If you got an aquestion, I will do my best to answer it.
Here is another Speedshooting video I 've done on a 25 mm Spinner target. You can see in the video, that it's possible to hit the target even when the abs are twisted.


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> That is nice buddy!! I'm gonna have to get me one of those eventually!!
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No problem. You can build your own version. Do yo need a template?


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

A skeleton version in aluminum would be nice also.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Love the spalting there mate. Great work!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Really nice! Great design.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Think that vid was pretty much self explanatory. Calm, methodical and spend some time perfecting placing the ammo in the pouch. Thanks.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

deraNdy76 said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > That is nice buddy!! I'm gonna have to get me one of those eventually!!
> ...


Sure pal! I'll make one up and give it a try! Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I just had to try my hand at making one of these. It shoots great! Mine is a little bit too thin to shoot for long periods of time, but it will work great as a pocket shooter. Thanks for such a great design!
















Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## JesusFreak (Sep 25, 2019)

Beautiful!! Really love the design


----------

